# How many posts before the ban?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

How many posts before ScoopEmUp finds him self Scooped up and tossed out?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lots... Look how long Walmart and Adrian lasted.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

what did i miss?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

What do I win if I guess correctly?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> What do I win if I guess correctly?


lol, that would be highly unfair considering the probability of you being the one to roll that bus, would be quite high.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

he already has 18 posts so you might want to revise that poll to include over `100. seems that no matter how much crap he will pull, he won't get banned or suspended or anything else. Let this kid rip through the board because no one cares. TY have a nice day..


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> he already has 18 posts so you might want to revise that poll to include over `100. seems that no matter how much crap he will pull, he won't get banned or suspended or anything else. Let this kid rip through the board because no one cares. TY have a nice day..


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hence the choices are 10 _* more*_ and so on, Sam. Come on girl, get With it, you need a coffee?:smoke:


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't stand him, think he is an ASSHAT, but I don't think he should be banned, unless he personally attacks memebrs.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

DEI8 said:


> Can't stand him, think he is an ASSHAT, but I don't think he should be banned, *unless he personally attacks memebrs.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I have only read the citation thread but it seems that he has it in for 263. No ban necessary if we just pretend he does not exist no matter what he says. He can reply over and over to threads and we keep on talking as if he isn't in the room. I know that's the long explaintion for don't feed the troll, but EO was not getting the attention he wanted at times and ended up embarrassing himself just to get attention.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

DEI8 said:


> Can't stand him, think he is an ASSHAT, but I don't think he should be banned, unless he personally attacks memebrs.


He claims to be LE so I say make him put up or get the boot. Claiming to be something you're not should definitely be bannable.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I win.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

You did the deed? HAHA


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> You did the deed? HAHA


Not me. Not this time anyway. LOL


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah, saw that 78th took care of business. Let's see if there is a new and improved scoop after the vacation


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well that was fun while it lasted.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> Well that was fun while it lasted.


It is too bad really. He was gien every opportunity to knock off the bull shit, especially in his original Turret Tape thread.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh well, no big loss. Wonder what his agenda was?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> It is too bad really. He was gien every opportunity to knock off the bull shit, especially in his original Turret Tape thread.


Through the kindness of 78, he/she was given a week vacation instead of a permanent ban. Hopefully he/she will learn a lesson, but I doubt it.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Damn. I missed all the fun :stomp:


We tried to wait for you, but.......


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Hence the choices are 10 _*more*_ and so on, Sam. Come on girl, get With it, you need a coffee?:smoke:


Yes i do. I always need coffee. I'm under a lot of stress and pressure these days so excuse me if some of my brain cells died from it..LOL



DEI8 said:


> Can't stand him, think he is an ASSHAT, but I don't think he should be banned, unless he personally attacks memebrs.


by personal attack, do you mean something like telling a member that their dad deserves to have a heart attack? Because that's definintely a personal attack of grand magnitude. BUT that didn't get that idiot banned, why should this tool be banned as well? I guess they have to personally attack a MORE important member of this forum, right? Guess i'm a no body...



cc3915 said:


> We tried to wait for you, but.......


you snooze, you lose.. I wait for NO ONE! lmao


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> Yes i do. I always need coffee. I'm under a lot of stress and pressure these days so excuse me if some of my brain cells died from it..LOL
> 
> *Quite alright. I need my K-Cup first thing in the morning.... Afternoon.... Evening... you get the picture.*
> 
> ...


Take it easy, Sam. We're on your side.:wink_smile:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Take it easy, Sam. We're on your side.:wink_smile:


I'm just a little bitter about that. Sorry... but that has nuttin to do with you guys. :shades_smile:

:running:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> I'm just a little bitter about that. Sorry... but that has nuttin to do with you guys. :shades_smile:
> 
> :running:


He got his in the end.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

Stuff like this makes me feel even worse about my douchebagness


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

flintlockglock said:


> Stuff like this makes me feel even worse about my douchebagness


The difference is that you caught yourself and changed your outlook. *SpoodgeThemUp* on the other hand didn't get it at all.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> He got his in the end.


not nearly what he deserved.. I will say, though, that's really the only person who really ever riled me up like that. That will never happen again. EVER.

:wink_smile:



flintlockglock said:


> Stuff like this makes me feel even worse about my douchebagness


you're off the hook with me. Just be a good lil puppy.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sam1974 said:


> by personal attack, do you mean something like telling a member that their dad deserves to have a heart attack? Because that's definintely a personal attack of grand magnitude. BUT that didn't get that idiot banned, why should this tool be banned as well? I guess they have to personally attack a MORE important member of this forum, right? Guess i'm a no body...


SAM why you hatin on me, you know we're all good.:wavespin:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

DEI8 said:


> SAM why you hatin on me, you know we're all good.:wavespin:


I could never hate you! abuse you, maybe, but hate you? that's just harsh


----------



## MechanixMan Returns (Feb 7, 2011)

*How many posts before the ban?* I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

MechanixMan Returns said:


> *How many posts before the ban?* I was wondering the same thing...


You won't be banned until your first day at the 80th RTT.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

New poll for MechanixMan Returns ban????


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

He's too entertaining to ban.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> He's too entertaining to ban.


 That he is.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*


cc3915 said:



He's too entertaining to ban.

Click to expand...

Agreed*


----------



## MechanixMan Returns (Feb 7, 2011)

You better not ban me till I'm done rolling thru the 80th
I want to be able to tell everyone where I'm working
I heard they send you far out by Springfield
Is that true?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

MechanixMan Returns said:


> You better not ban me till I'm done rolling thru the 80th
> I want to be able to tell everyone where I'm working
> I heard they send you far out by Springfield
> Is that true?


are you mentally handicapped?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Sam you have to phrase it so he understands....

Are you a fuckin retard?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*You better not ban me till I'm done rolling thru the 80th
I want to be able to tell everyone where I'm working
I heard they send you far out by Springfield
Is that true? *_

no dog, tell 'em you ain't hip with work'n in the boonies and s**t

you wanna work in town were all the action is !

and don't forget to tell 'em you need a new whip too !

can't pimp in some old beat crown vic :shades_smile:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*MechanixMan Returns* is getting to be a pain in the A$$


----------

